# Mucky ears



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I took Oakley to the vets yesterday for his last shots and the vet carried out his routine checks. He looked in his ears and all he said was I will give you some drops for this. He didnt say what is was and like a fool I didnt ask. Oakley has had some brown wax in his ears since we collected him from the breeders so it could possible be this. However the vet gave me some drops and told me to put 6 drops in each ear twice a day. The drops are called 'Canaural'. He has now had three lots of these drops and all the brown from inside his ears has now disappeared. The problem is all around his ears and on the outside of them are now all oily and it looks terrible. Ive tried to sponge it off but its still looks like he is wet!! Any ideas how I can get nasty stuff of him?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Likely he had an ear infection that is why the drops. Molly had one when she was a puppy. It did make her ear flaps sort of greasy looking so I would take a cotton pad and put some of her ear flush on it and wipe them clean with that. If you flush the ears regularly it will prevent further ear infections from happening. I wipe her ears with a bit of flush a few times a week to get some of the wax out but it's important not to go in too deep and never use a q-tip!

When you go to the vet don't be scared to ask questions. I ask like a million I'm sure my vet thinks I'm a crazy doggie momma It's better to know and hey there are no dumb questions


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Oakley! Poppy had a mild case of ear mites when we first got her and the brown stuff was their droppings, nice. We had Canaural and it sorted her out but yes her ear fur was greasy so I just gave them a good rub with a warm wet flannel every so often. I clean the inside every week or after a bath with a damp bit of cotton wool - it means you keep checking them too, so can hopefully avoid further issues. But I like the sound of the ear flush Renee, I'll look into that.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I was going to say could be ear mites. The drops should do the trick, does make them really greasy though. A powder called Thornit is good to use from time to time, supposed to keep them clear from mites. Would wait a while after finishing the drops though.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A good bath will clear that up, use a wee bit of washing up liquid that will cut through the oil then rinse off and go over it with the normal dog shampoo.


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly had the same as a puppy. She suffered terribly with her ears, with a constant build up of gunk and ear infections. We changed her food to Barking Heads and her ear problems cleared up overnight. The vet now recommends BH to her other clients with dogs with ear problems. Might be worth trying if his ear problems continue.


----------

